
US planted questions against Julian Assange interview? [pdf] - jostmey
https://foia.state.gov/searchapp/DOCUMENTS/HRCEmail_SeptemberWeb/O-2015-08630-146/DOC_0C05777985/C05777985.pdf
======
jostmey
Saw this link at [http://www.rt.com/usa/317294-assange-clinton-mail-
cbs/](http://www.rt.com/usa/317294-assange-clinton-mail-cbs/) . Not sure if
the email is legit.

